# Left to carry on.



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

May be too soon to write anything that will do her justice but I just wanted you all to know that over the years I have gleamed much good information on here. You fellow dog lover's whom I have never met have helped Lucy and I past some health issues and in general provided much support and I thank you.

We got Lucy in 2002 late December at the ripe old age of 3 months. She came into our family at just the right time. She was my running mate for 7 years and just loved it. She was a comfort to my wife when I was on the road. She looked like she could be a force to be contended with but all who knew her realized she was a sweetie at heart. I have had more than one Vet and Vet techs. say she must have been bred for temperament because she was so easy to work with. 

Having been with us for 11 years (almost) there is not a place in my heart she has not been, my god the memories! And the physical evidence of her in and around our house, it's everywhere lol! I used to complain about the amount of hair and I would say that I am surprised she has any hair on her lol!, Now I am finding that I dont want to vacuum the house, once the hair is gone it wont be back, not lol! I could go on and on but this little bit made me feel better.

She came down with some type of infection according to the vet (elevated white blood cells) but no one expected her to pass Saturday night, not us, not the vet, no one. It was a total shock.

We moved from Virginia Beach to Pennsylvania when she just turned 10. The move was hard on her but she was a trooper and loved the cooler weather here. She had a big bed in the house, on the front porch and on the back deck. And other than I walks to the river a few times a week 3/4 of a mile she would gladly move from one bed to another. 

My wife and I buried her at my hunting camp located a few miles from our new home, she loved it there of course. Loved hanging out with the guys! It's just so very hard.

Love you Lucy!
Sept 18, 2002 // Aug 17, 2013


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It was a touching story. Not sure what to say here. Do you have any pictures of her to share on here? She is in a better place now. RIP Lucy.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, I have many pictures, I hope to put some on here soon and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sorry for your loss*

I am truly sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Lucy.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May all your memories be fond ones.

Rainbow Bridge Poem - Petloss.com


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry man, it's a rough thing to deal with. People will tell you it gets easier with time, and it does. Really it does, won't feel like it for awhile, dogs are so good at worming into our hearts that the loss is a particularly powerful one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very very sorry



> Having been with us for 11 years (almost) there is not a place in my heart she has not been, my god the memories!


the above quote you made says it all..


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. 

At least you both got to share many great years of memories. And although you won't be able to see her, she'll still always be there with you and your family.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sounds like she was very very loved and knew it....so sorry for your loss...it is never easy - no matter if unexpected or not

:rip: Lucy 

Lee


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. Heal well.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Lucy


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope time will put some if your emotions to ease.

She must've enjoyed those runs with you.

I'm sorry she passed so unexpectedly.

She knew she was loved. That's what's counts the most.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

RIP Lucy! She seems like an amazing dog, and God is with her. She will be waiting in Heaven for you I will pray for you and her. May she rest easy until you can once again take her on a walk in paradise.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it must be difficult to write about, but glad you were able to share Lucy's story. Your home must be too quiet right now.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, they do have our hearts from the start. I too hated the part of slowing losing the hair, moving toys, putting away their things. Just want to hang on to a part of them, no matter how small.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

I know what you mean about putting away there things. Still have her treats and water bowl out. I did however put her beds under the porch for now. This is the first day I was able to post anything on here or facebook, it is just so hard. Thanks for your comments and take care.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2010)

Your so right about the house being quiet, basically I don't sit down for the day until about 10 p.m., I would grab my laptop and just chill for a bit. It would be only a few minutes and I would hear her paws coming across the hard wood floors from her bed in the living room to where we hang out in the den. Always told my wife the day is going to come when I wish I could here those paws coming in for a butt scratch or an ear rub and I would always put the laptop down and give her some attention. So happy I did that all this time now, miss her bunches.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

-----" So happy I did that all this time now, miss her bunches."-----

It's good that you did not waste the chances you had when you had them. It is sad to have lost her, but think how sad it would be now if you looked back and had thrown away your chances to have had her in your heart now.


----------

